# Thanksgiving



## Scott (Oct 26, 2004)

The WCF 21.5 provides:



> The reading of the Scriptures with godly fear,[420] the sound preaching[421] and conscionable hearing of the Word, in obedience unto God, with understanding, faith, and reverence,[422] singing of psalms with grace in the heart;[423] as also, the due administration and worthy receiving of the sacraments instituted by Christ, are all parts of the ordinary religious worship of God:[424] beside religious oaths,[425] vows,[426] solemn fastings,[427] and thanksgivings upon special occasions,[428] which are, in their several times and seasons, to be used in an holy and religious manner.



Does the clause "thanksgivings upon special occasions" justify on a special occasion (not ordinarily) the laity giving testimonials of thanksgiving in public worship?

The proof texts for 428 are Psalm 107 and Esther 9:22. 

Scott


----------

